# Question for anyone that has fed boiled rice



## Huddle (Dec 26, 2013)

My (almost) 12 week old puppy hasn't had a single solid poop since we got him. This was immediate, before we changed his diet. As recently advised by my vet, yesterday for all meals I fed him chicken breast with boiled rice. *Is it normal for a dog to not digest rice in the least*? I have rice all over my backyard! In pure form. Lol unfortunately, it was mixed with his usual poop :/ hoping for a change in solidity today. If not, a change in food is our next step.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Anytime I had Bear on a chicken and rice only diet, he had really tiny, formed turds. No sign of rice in them. 

Could you be seeing tapeworm segments? I know those look like little rice flecks in poo. I would take a fresh fecal sample down to your vet and have it looked at, if it were my dog.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree with Brave, definitely take a sample to the vet.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Fed my hounds this many times over the years, boiled chicken and rice was always the goto food for a myriad of maladies, never experienced any undigested rice in stool. Is it fully cooked or still hard? Could point to a digestive problem, maybe others can weigh in.


----------



## Huddle (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks, all! His fecal sample was just tested and there were no signs of parasites. They still put him on a wormer that is included in his vaccination. I was almost hoping there would be parasites so I knew what the problem was and could fix it. Now it's a mystery. The rice was cooked. Well, actually, I used my rice cooker for the first time and it didn't cook it as much as I had hoped. Maybe that is the issue. If I see no change, I have to change his kibble. Looks like it's back to $50 bags of food! Lol. The vet isn't worried because he is totally spunky and not vomiting. I did some research, though, and I read that border collies (he's a golden border mix) sometimes have a mutant gene that doesn't respond well to ivermectin. Not sure what kind of wormer is being used. But, that doesn't explain the loose stool from the moment we walked into the door with him. Sigh...


1stGold13 said:


> Fed my hounds this many times over the years, boiled chicken and rice was always the goto food for a myriad of maladies, never experienced any undigested rice in stool. Is it fully cooked or still hard? Could point to a digestive problem, maybe others can weigh in.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

I agree with "Brave" on her suggestion: I would have him checked for tapeworm.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Bentley - no rice here*

It was just last week that Bentley finished up his bland diet of chicken and rice. I saw no rice kernels in his poop. So, not sure what is going on with your puppy but you might ask the vet. :uhoh:


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

We did have plenty of on and off diarrhea issues with our guy when he was young. 
As so we tried the chicken rice mixture as per our vet 

And YES he couldn't digest the rice it seemed. Always pooped out firm stool but whole rice as we'll. 
our vet suggested boiled sweet potato and yam mix instead. It worked just perfectly with the mix. 
Maybe try this instead? Only after effect is slightly orange stool lol


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

An afterthought for you: Go to www.vetinfo/diagnosing-tapeworms-dogs.html. The article is really informative and may help you.

One of mine was having diarrhea a couple of years ago. I didn't know at the time what was causing it as he was up-to-date on all fecal tests for parasites. One day there was "rice" in his stool. Evidently, it takes a while for the eggs to hatch and the tapeworm to grow enough to shed segments that look like rice (REALLY makes me gag just thinking about it!). It could be missed in one fecal test, and show up in a second test.

If I remember correctly, the medicine used is Propectalin -- a stronger medicine than the other used for deworming.

My boys would snatch wild animal scat "snacks" (raccoons, 'possums, armadillos) faster than I could stop them. They can also pick the worms up from stray cat feces.

As you probably already know, a golden puppy will eat anything. It is a full-time job to keep them from ingesting anything that will fit in their mouth.

Hope this helps you. (At any rate, it is something to remember for the future.)

May you experience many wonderful adventures in raising your new pup. Can you post a picture of him?


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Try putting the rice in a blender after cooking it, this may make it easier to digest it, It does sound like he has some digestive issue, I would stop all food for at least 12 to 24 hrs if the diarrhea is severe then start from the beginning... rice cooked very well so it mushes in your fingers and add a small amount of chicken(no fat) or very lean hamburger. I would do this for at least 3 days and then start to introduce your new kibble to it for a couple of days until you're just feeding the kibble. On the note of tape worm, I was on doggie duty once and I swore one of my dogs poop was filled with rice until I realized it was tapeworm. If you have outdoor cats it's pretty easy for them to get, I'm thinking it's just a food issue, I went through the same thing when Murphee was a pup when switching him to a new food.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I have a senior dog with a sensitive digestive system and any time I've tried to feed her rice it's come out the other end the same as when it went in (not the result of worms at all). :yuck: I don't feed her rice any more. In fact she's on a grain-free diet and that's the only thing she tolerates really well. I know all dogs are different so I'm not recommending anything one way or another, just sharing my experience.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

To answer your question.... nope. 

We boil the rice in a pot and mix with boiled ground beef. Not sure if that makes a difference, but generally - they just get very few poops while eating the H&R diet - which is the whole idea of feeding it when they have colitis or other intestinal issues.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

My guys had some GI problems a few months ago and I had them on hamburger and rice and had the same thing happen. I took a sample to the vet and it was clear. 
It almost looked like seeds in their poop-and it was in both dogs stool. Both dogs were getting rice. When I stopped the hamburger and rice it went away.


----------



## Huddle (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks, everyone! Taking all your advice into consideration. I'm 110% sure it isn't eggs or worms. It looks like someone took a large spoon with a mound of rice and plopped it into my backyard. And since it was only day 1 of rice and chicken, it's pretty obvious. I like the idea of blending it. I've done 12 hours of no food a couple times since we got him.... And his first poop of the day DID have normal shape, but after that it went right back to the usual. We have another vet appointment scheduled soon. Until then, I'm going to start over by cooking the rice better, blending it with a little broth, and doing it for three days instead of one.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I wonder if why some people see it and others don't has to do with how bad the GI distress is. If the dog has frequent diarrhea then the rice isn't staying in the system long enough to fully digest.
I hope your pup gets some relief soon.


----------



## Huddle (Dec 26, 2013)

Yeah, it's strange. It seems to be about 50/50 when I've asked around in regard to rice digesting or not. :gotme:



Jennifer1 said:


> I wonder if why some people see it and others don't has to do with how bad the GI distress is. If the dog has frequent diarrhea then the rice isn't staying in the system long enough to fully digest.
> I hope your pup gets some relief soon.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Best wishes on your trip to the vet. I'm sure all will work out well and he will help you find a solution!


----------



## Huddle (Dec 26, 2013)

Good news! Apparently it worked. I didn't have to change his kibble. After the rice finished passing we have had several days with nice, solid turds (for lack of better words.... Please Pardon me. Hehehe) 

I may do another round blended like suggested. Just picked up more chicken and some broth.


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Another thing that will help is to put a teaspoon of puréed pumpkin in with each meal. Total fiber, healthy and they love the taste.


----------



## Huddle (Dec 26, 2013)

My sister in law had suggested pumpkin to me... I had forgotten about that until,you said it. She said it's amazing what pumpkin Can do :


Cowtown said:


> Another thing that will help is to put a teaspoon of puréed pumpkin in with each meal. Total fiber, healthy and they love the taste.


----------

